# Lot Needed To Be Plowed, Sanded, and Salted In Mass.



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

A guy called me today with a job that I can not do, so I thought I would toss it out to you guys. He is in Cambridge Mass. and needs someone to plow, salt, and sand a "small parking lot" for him. Might be worth a check. Let me know and I'll put you in touch with him.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

First Time please PM with his info if you could, much appreciated JD.


----------



## dodgedump (Dec 30, 2005)

Im also interested. Tell him to Email me at [email protected] or give me his info. My number is 781-953-2156 Ill beat any price Thanks


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

dodgedump said:


> Im also interested. ... Ill beat any price


Now why has it got to be like that? It's this mentality that is taking the fair wage out of our business. Come on, were a 24/7 4 month opperation that costs money to run. So why give it away......


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Hey Dodge dump you're going to drive all the way down from revere to plow a lot in Cambridge?? Hey First time forget what I posted you can give the number to this bozo


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

JD: Are you sure you got here first. I'll give it to you first if you want it.:redbounce


----------



## dodgedump (Dec 30, 2005)

JD take it, Im not trying to take nay jobs from you. Im in Malden and cambridge is 15 min away. I am trying to build a clientile so Im not going to be greedy with pricing.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Nothing to worry or argue about guys, Snow is over for the year.


----------



## T.W. Barrett (Dec 11, 2005)

dodgedump said:


> Im also interested. Tell him to Email me at [email protected] or give me his info. My number is 781-953-2156 Ill beat any price Thanks


 lowballer alert!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

PM replied.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

dodgedump said:


> Im also interested. Tell him to Email me at [email protected] or give me his info. My number is 781-953-2156 Ill beat any price Thanks


Wow talk about aggressive. Nice to be 24 and willing to work for nothing! lol

Want to plow or me I'll give half what I charge and stay home... lol

I'm just joking with you.. we see a lot of post here about people low balling legitimate contractors, businesses etc with no experience, insurance, etc. And you come right and say I'll beet any price... why? He's not paying! He just has a lead...It's just sounded funny that's all.


----------

